# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  İşsizlik alev oldu! 25 şeker fabrikası satılacak!

## bozok

*İşsizlik alev oldu! 25 şeker fabrikası satılacak!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*16.10.2009*




Dönüyor, dolaşıyor* “satmak”* üzerine kuruyorlar. Geçen ay Sanayi Bakanı üin’e gitmişti, hava limanında sesinin tonuna dünyadaki yaklaşık 200 ülkenin arayıp arayıp da bulamadığı bir yenilik keşfetmiş havası vermiş,* “üin’e tahvil satalım”* demişti.

Kafa buluyor sandım!

Ciddi ciddi söylüyordu!

Tahvil satmak nedir?

Yeni borç almak.

Başbakan dahil ekonomi kurmayları, *“faiz altına girerek yeni borç bulmak ve elde kalmış devlet malını da ucuz ucuz satmaktan”* başka bir yol, yöntem bulamadılar. 

İşsizlik alev oldu.

Türkiye’yi yakıyor.

*Model aynı:* 

Yeni borçlar bul.

Elindekini sat.

Yeni yıl için taze satış listesi hazırlandı; İzmir Limanı, Derince Limanı, Samsun Limanı, Bandırma Limanı satılacak. Karayolları, Milli Emlak ve DMO’nun elindeki çok sayıda gayrimenkul elden çıkartılacak. Milli Piyango, Başkent Doğalgaz Dağıtım ile 25 şeker fabrikasının tamamı da özelleştirme kapsamında birilerine verilecek.

Satılanlar borç kapatmaya gidiyor ve gerçekten *“batan tüccar malı gibi çok ucuza”* devletten çıkıyor, özele geçiyor. Bir örnek yazayım: AKP iktidara geldiği günden beri Hazine’nin mülkiyetinde olan 628 milyon 231 bin metrekare yüzölçümündeki 94 bin 714 taşınmazı sattı. Bu kadar taşınmazdan 2 milyar 136 milyon 772 bin TL gelir elde etti. (Bu bilgiler kesin doğrudur, Maliye Bakanı Mehmet şimşek’in CHP Zonguldak Milletvekili Ali İhsan Köktürk’ün soru önergesine verdiği cevaptan alınmıştır.)

Rakamları böl, çarp.

Topla, çıkart.

Metrekaresi 3.4 TL’ye geliyor.

Etin kilosu 29 TL’ye dayandı. Kuzu pirzolanın kilosu da 33 TL’ye çıktı. 1 metrekare devlet arsasını, 100 gram kuzu pirzola (dört ısırımlık) fiyatına satmış oldular.

*Modele bak!*

*Otur ağla!*

Türkiye’nin batısından doğusuna kadar kurulmuş devlete ait 25 şeker fabrikasının tamamını da satışa çıkartıyorlar. Yerlilere ve yabancılara satacaklar. Türkiye şeker Fabrikaları A.ş’nin bünyesinde bulunan bu 25 fabrikanın bazısı zarar etmekte, bazısı kar etmekte fakat toplamda yıl sonunu karla kapatmaktalar. 

şeker pancarı üreticilerinin temsilcileri ile Ege üniversitesi’nden akademisyen bilim insanları; Prof. Dr. Mustafa Kaymakçı, Yard. Doç. Dr. Gökhan Günaydın (ZMO Başkanı) Prof. Dr. Tayfun üzkaya, Ahmet Atalık (ZMO İstanbul şubesi Başkanı) Prof. Dr. Melih Ertan üınar, Prof. Dr. Turgay Taşkın, üğretim Görevlisi Mehmet Esen, Yard. Doçent Dr. şenay Kaymakçı, Doç. Dr. Fatih Başaran ve Hidayet Petin ile Muhittin Akbulut (Köy-Koop) “şeker fabrikalarının satışına karşı çıkalım” kampanyası başlattılar.

İmza topluyorlar.

Bu bilim insanları; *“şeker yasasının yeniden düzenlenmesini”* de istiyorlar. şeker fabrikalarının özele satılmasının işsizliği artıracağını söylüyorlar.


...

----------


## bozok

*şeker krizi...*


*Melih Aşık*
*MİLLİYET*
*16.10.2009*



*Hükümet, şeker sanayiinin tamamen özelleştirilmesi, 25 şeker fabrikasının elden çıkarılması kararını aldı.*



Bu karar öncesinde ve sonrasında “Türkiye’nin Japonya’dan sonra şekerde en pahalı ikinci ülke olduğu, Türkiye’deki şeker fabrikası sayısının düşürülerek şeker ithalinin serbest bırakılması” propagandası sürüyor.

Kim sürdürüyor bu propagandayı... IMF, AB, ABD, ED&F Man gibiuluslararası şeker kartelleri, Cargill gibi NBş üreticileri dahil tüm anti- şeker lobisi...”

üzelleştirme İdaresi, geçen yıl Kars, Erciş, Ağrı, Muş ve Erzurum şeker fabrikalarını ihaleye çıkardı. Ancak alıcı çıkmadı. Bu yıl da Kastamonu, Kırşehir, Turhal, Yozgat, üorum ve üarşamba şeker fabrikaları tek paket halinde satışa sunulmuş bulunuyor.

Görünen gerçek şu; karsız şeker fabrikalarına müşteri bulunması mümkün değil...

O zaman? Kar edenler satılacak, kar etmeyenler devletin yani Türkşeker’in elinde kalacak.

şeker İş Sendikası diyor ki:

“Türkşeker’in sadece Afyon, Ereğli, Eskişehir, Ilgın gibi 4 karlı tesisi satıldığı takdirde bile satış fiyatı 1.82 olan şekerin ortalama birim maliyeti 2 - 2.5 TL’ye yükselecektir.”

Bu durumda elde kalan fabrikaların ayakta tutulması için devlet sübvansiyon yapmak zorunda kalacak. Ya da fabrikaları kapatacak...

Bu fabrikaların önemli kısmı işsizliğin yoğun olduğu İç ve Doğu Anadolu’da bulunuyor...

Yalnız bu fabrikalarda çalışan işçiler değil pancar tarımı yapan çiftçi, nakliyeci, esnaf da ekmek yiyor.

*şeker fabrikalarıyla oynamamalı...*

...

----------


## bozok

*Tatlı şekeri acı yapmayalım* 



*Esfender KORKMAZ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/12/2009* 





6 şeker fabrikası, Kastamonu, Kırşehir, Turhal, Yozgat, üorum, üarşamba şeker fabrikaları, 606 milyon dolara özelleştirildi.
AKP iktidarı, özelleştirmede başarıyı satış fiyatı olarak değerlendiriyor. Pahalı satılırsa, daha yüksek başarı olarak kabul ediliyor.

Bir kamu yatırımını özelleştirmeyi, bir banka veya bir fabrika satışı ile aynı kefeye koymak yanlıştır. 

Diyelim ki özel bir fabrika satıldı. Sahibi parasını istediği gibi değerlendirir. Bu noktada eğer fabrika sahibi parasını dışarıya çıkarırsa, ülkenin kaybı olur. Ayrıca fabrika her yıl karını da dışarı çıkaracağı için kayıp iki yönlü olur.

*Devlete ait bir fabrika halkın ortak malıdır.* üzelleştirme yoluyla satılırsa, hükümetin aldığı parayı nasıl değerlendirdiği önem kazanır. Eğer bu parayla hükümet yeni yatırım yaparsa, altyapı yaparsa, halkın varlığı azalmaz. Ancak, bu parayla açıklarını kapatırsa, AB 2009 raporunda yer aldığı gibi yanlı yardımlarda kullanırsa, halkın parasını çar-çur etmiş sayılır. Halk hem varlığını kaybeder, hem de bu varlığın hayat boyu getirisinden mahrum olmuş olur.

Kaldı ki, devlete ait yatırımların hedefi sosyal faydayı maksimize etmektir. üzelleştirmede bu satışın ne getirip, ne götürdüğü iyi hesap edilmelidir.

Türkiye’de 33 şeker fabrikası var. Bunların 25’i devlete, 8’i de özel sektöre aittir. Türkiye’nin yıllık şeker tüketimi ise 2.5 milyon ton dolayındadır.

üzelleştirilen 6 şeker fabrikasında, 256 bin ton şeker üretiliyor. 3010 kişi çalışıyor. 6 ilin üreticisi, bu fabrikalar için üretim yapıyor.

üzel sektör bu 6 fabrikanın üretimini artıracak mı? Artırması, hükümetin de kaçak şeker için önlem almasına bağlıdır. Ancak özelleştirmenin gerekçelerinden birisi, özel sektörün fabrikaları daha verimli çalıştıracağı ve üretimi artıracağı şeklinde idi.

Bu fabrikaların, Et Balık Kurumu fabrikalarında olduğu gibi, süt fabrikalarında olduğu gibi özel sektör tarafından kapatılması söz konusu değildir. ünemli olan bu fabrikalarda yeni yatırım yapılıp yapılmayacağıdır. üzel sektör, önce karını düşünür. 

Teknoloji yatırımı karını artıracaksa yapar. Devlette kardan önce sosyal fayda geldiği için devlet sürekli yeni teknoloji kullanır.

Ne var ki, özelleştirme kapsamına alınan ve bu kapsamda uzun süre kalan yatırımlarda, bazen tersi oluyor. Yatırımın içi boşaltılıyor.

üalışanlara gelince... En önemli sorun çalışanlardır... üzel sektör daha az işçi ile daha çok üretim yapmak ister. Bu anlamda çalışanlar açısından sorun yaşanacağı açıktır.

Bu 6 fabrikayı *satmak yerine, özerkleştirmek* daha rasyonel olacaktı. üzerk bir işletme olduktan sonra bir kısmını halka açmak ve kalan kısmı pancar çiftçileri ve şeker işçilerine devredilebilirdi. Bu yolla sermaye de tabana yayılacaktı.


...

----------

